# How to stop Folder Redirection



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey guys i setup Folder Redirection for our user's user account but i have to disable because of problems, the first thing i did was set the mydocs and desktop in GPO to "not configured" but it didnt have an effect then i removed the entire GPO for the folder redirection but still it didnt have an effect our user accounts are still redirecting. Then i unshare the folder where our user's accounts are redirecting but still the accounts are still redirecting with matching error saying it cant found the folder.... how do you stop the user account from redirecting?


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

have you run "gpupdate /force" on the clients? Group policy can be a bit delayed sometimes and if you run the above command it will force a check and update its policies.

If i remember correctly at the time of when you remove the policy you should have been prompted with a question asking if you would like to leave the clients redirection enabled on the clients that are using it or force a change to the selected clients.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

Men stupid me :grin: thanks for the tip problem solvedray:


----------

